

Android crushes iPhone, makes Google $5 billion - Garbage
http://www.cbsnews.com/8301-505124_162-57346049/android-crushes-iphone-makes-google-$5-billion/

======
TomOfTTB
Even if you're an Android fan you have to admit this is a pretty uneducated
analysis.

First, he's guessing on the revenue (while conveniently not mentioning how
much Apple makes per phone in revenue)

Second, saying "Apple is getting beaten by a license-the-software-to-everyone
strategy" is a little ignorant. History is never finished and claiming
Microsoft beat Apple in the PC wars ignores the last decade of evidence that
things are swinging the other way. You could just as easily make the argument
that licensing works at drawing in users but users get so frustrated with
incompatibilities that they eventually go to a more integrated solution. Which
brings me to...

Finally, surveys have shown the true question of whether Android will crush
iOS is in the buyers next phone choice. Do they stay with Android or is their
satisfaction level so low that they're driven into Apple's hands? That
question won't be answered for years.

I don't mean to discount Android's accomplishments which are significant. But
this article about those accomplishments is just silly

------
RandallBrown
It's basing that number off of guessing how much ad revenue the phone
generates for them? That seems strange. That's not money they're making from
Android, it's money they're making from ads. The same money they get when
someone sees an ad from iOS, Windows Phone, Blackberry, hell even Symbian.

It's an impressive number for sure and I think it's pretty great what Android
is doing. Apple needs a nemesis I suppose.

------
apinstein
This article is preposterous. It claims the $5B Android annual revenue from
$20 (GOOG ARPU from another article of $27.30) * 255 million activations.
However the $27.30 number is simply Google revenues / google unique users per
year. Thus that number is completely unrelated to Android revenues. My guess
is that 95%+ of Android users are _already_ Google customers and the marginal
revenue they see from Android search ads is a small fraction of that.

------
nodemaker
The numbers look good but I wish Google did something to make the life of
Android Developers a little better....As it looks right now,the experience of
developing for Android is similar to the experience of making enterprise
software.

------
SatvikBeri
Android has higher market share, but iPhones are much more profitable. As of
Q2 2011 iPhones took 66% of the profits in the smartphone market[1].

So it's not really fair to say that Android is "crushing" the iPhone-that's
like saying Honda is crushing Lexus.

[1]: [http://www.bgr.com/2011/07/29/apples-iphone-accounted-
for-66...](http://www.bgr.com/2011/07/29/apples-iphone-accounted-
for-66-of-q2-smartphone-profit-among-top-vendors/)

~~~
smackfu
See, the problem with arguing stats is that the person you are arguing with
can claim any particular number is the most important, or is irrelevant. For
instance,you get posts like this saying market share isn't important, it's all
about profits. But then if talk turns to the iPad, where Apple still has a
market share lead, suddenly tablet market share stats are being trotted out.

When Android becomes more profitable than the iPhone, then the new hot metric
will be profit per phone, or customer satisfaction, or something else that is
favorable to Apple.

~~~
rudy750
this

------
vondur
I wonder how much Microsoft is making from their licensing schemes with the
handest manufacturers? I've heard $500 million, maybe that is too low?

------
jarcoal
To put that $5 billion annually into context, Apple will probably make about
~$15 billion on the iPhone this quarter.

~~~
marcusf
Completely obliterating Apple! Squashing them I say! Hear, hear!

------
smcdow
I think the only real metric that matters is: Which platform generates the
most revenue for developers?

~~~
beej71
How does that metric matter? There are bazillions of apps for Android and iOS.

